# Dosing Macros and Micros Together?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Why do they suggest that you dose macro and micro nutrients on alternate days? Is there a particular reason for doing this? I've been dosing my macros and micros on the same day. I dose my 29 gallon one day and then dose my 10 gallon the next. I find it a lot easier this way but I'm curious as to why they say to dose on different days.

Anyone?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

It is presumed that the PO4 & Iron will react cause precipitate issues. It doesn't. I dose everything together (but not from one solution, like PMDD) on the same day & it works just fine. I find it much easier for me to remember this way. However, I would not mix together & store macros & micros. They should be kept/stored separately.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

My experience has been that iron reacts with PO4 but it depends if it's ferrous or something like that.

Anyway, Flourish Fe will definitely react with PO4, I have seen it myself.

The iron in TMG will not.

I heard the iron in CSM+B will, but haven't seen it for myself.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

We have dosed all of the nutrients every day and never seen any issues due to the potential interaction.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Edward said:


> We have dosed all of the nutrients every day and never seen any issues due to the potential interaction.


But you dose them seperately into a really large amount of water? This considerably decreases the chances of the PO4 and Fe reacting together to form a pecipitate as opposed to having concentrated forms of both in one container.

Banderbe, I think you're right about TMG. It seems Tropica have come out with an all-in-one dosing mixture which is probably due to the chelate. Sounds interesting, maybe I'll make my own mix with Fleet Enema, TMG, and KNO3 to replicate it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been dose them together in the tank with no precipitate (cloudy white powder) fall out. 

Mixing them in a small container for a macro and micro solution would cause precipitation due to the smaller body of water + higher concentrations of the chemicals.

-John N.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I haven't been dosing the macros and micros mixed together, I first dose the macros, KNO3, K2S04 and Fleet, I mix then together with some tank water in a cup and then add the mixture to the tank. A couple of minutes later, I add Seachem Flourish and Seachem Iron the same way. Actually I just started dosing Seachem iron two days ago, I'm curious as to whether I'll get better growth and more coloring with the iron. 

Anyway, I'm glad to hear that there are a lot of people who dose their nutrients all at once, it makes more sense to me!

I have Plantex CSM+B but haven't started using it yet because I had the Flourish Excel and am pretty use to dosing that, is there a notable difference between the two micros? Do people prefer CSM+B more than Seachem or visa versa?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

True, never put trace elements in one bottle with other chemicals.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

LindaC said:


> I haven't been dosing the macros and micros mixed together, I first dose the macros, KNO3, K2S04 and Fleet, I mix then together with some tank water in a cup and then add the mixture to the tank. A couple of minutes later, I add Seachem Flourish and Seachem Iron the same way. Actually I just started dosing Seachem iron two days ago, I'm curious as to whether I'll get better growth and more coloring with the iron.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to hear that there are a lot of people who dose their nutrients all at once, it makes more sense to me!
> 
> I have Plantex CSM+B but haven't started using it yet because I had the Flourish Excel and am pretty use to dosing that, is there a notable difference between the two micros? Do people prefer CSM+B more than Seachem or visa versa?


Excel won't give you any micronutrients. You should be dosing a micronutrient fert in addition to Excel. Using Excel is optional.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i have mixed this on one bottle:
azoo plat fertilizer
azoo hormones
dupla daily fertilizer
kent 
fluiorish seachem 
nothing greate has happen.
is there any advice of it?


----------

